# Transalp 2015



## MTB-Schwalmtal (28. September 2014)

Wer von euch wird ebenfalls in 2015 eine Transalp mit dem MTB fahren und für welche Etappentour habt ihr euch entschieden?

Unsere Planung steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, daher überlegen wir noch ob von Garmisch oder von Oberstdorf gestartet wird. Wen es interessiert, hier ein Bericht zu den ersten Schritten: http://mtb-schwalmtal.blogspot.de/search/label/Transalp 2015

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Denzinger (29. September 2014)

Wenn du ein Feedback möchtest solltest Du mal Eure angepeilte Tagesleistung (hm/km) angeben, mit oder ohne Liftunterstützung und ob Tragepassagen bergauf okay sind oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (29. September 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Feedback möchtest solltest Du mal Eure angepeilte Tagesleistung (hm/km) angeben, mit oder ohne Liftunterstützung und ob Tragepassagen bergauf okay sind oder nicht.


Es gibt viele verschiedene Startpunkte für einen AX.  Garmisch und OD aber du solltest genaue Angaben machen, wie Denzinger schon schreibt.
Wobei mich beide Startorte nicht vom Hocker hauen, die ersten zwei Tage mit sehr viel Asphalt verbunden.

Die SUFU spukt soviele Antworten aus, das ihr so vielen Antworten bekommt      und  wieder nichts verwertbares  findet!!


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (29. September 2014)

Besten Dank schomal für eure Antworten.
Grob geplant sind 7 Etappen auf 400km+ bei 10K-12K Höhenmeter. Wie sich die Daten genau zusammensetzen, ist noch nicht besprochen worden (daher auch die Überlegung ob von Garmisch oder OD). Wichtig ist auch, dass wir Hardtails fahren und deshalb nicht die anspruchvollsten Trails absolvieren können (bis max. S03 o.ä.). Schiebepassagen planen wir mit ein. Ein Hauptaspekt ist selbstverständlich auch die Landschaft und die verschiedenen Etappen, deshalb sind wir auch offen für Tipps, Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungen.


----------



## Denzinger (30. September 2014)

Irgendwie komm ich ins straucheln bei Deinen Angaben, nicht die anspruchvollsten Trails bis max S03? 
Wenn Du diese http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ Klassifizierung meinst dann hast eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten, weitere Eckpunkte sollten schon noch kommen, wie z.B. "Uinaschluchte wollen wir auf alle Fälle sehen" oder oder oder


----------



## Hofbiker (30. September 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich ins straucheln bei Deinen Angaben, nicht die anspruchvollsten Trails bis max S03?
> Wenn Du diese http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ Klassifizierung meinst dann hast eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten, weitere Eckpunkte sollten schon noch kommen, wie z.B. "Uinaschluchte wollen wir auf alle Fälle sehen" oder oder oder


oder eine Tour auf dem Servierteller fix fertig??


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2014)

Wenn es für euch der erste Alpencross ist solltet ihr etwas wie die Albrechtroute fahren.

Ich bin Anfang September diese Tour gefahren. (Bericht ist noch nicht ganz fertig)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2

Es waren ca. 400 km und 9600 hm in 6 1/2 Tagen. Wer mehr hm fahren möchte, lässt einfach die eine oder andere Seilbahn weg.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (30. September 2014)

Lese ich da etwa gerade den typischen Forumspott heraus? 
Mal im Ernst Jungs, wir haben noch keinen Plan, wie unsere Tour und die Etappen aussehen sollen. Ein grobes Ziel und unser Limit sind bereits kalkuliert, wobei wir garnicht wissen an welche Grenzen man bei solch einer Tour stoßen kann. Ich glaube das geht vielen Bikern so, die ihre erste Transalp fahren. Mögliche Highlights wie Zugspitze, Meraner Höhenweg, Heilbronner Hütte, Fimberpass oder Uinaschlucht wurden mal gehört, mehr auch nicht. Mein Grundgedanke beim Eröffnen dieses Themas war ein allg. Interessenaustausch von Bikern, die kommendes Jahr die Transalp fahren wollen. Anhand dieser Infos und ggf. auch bisherigen Erfahrungen kann man weitere Schritte planen oder mit berücksichtigen. Wir sind vielleicht bei 2% von 100% 
„Eine Tour fix und fertig?“ Dann können wir uns auch an einen Dienstleister wenden, der für uns alles erledigt.
PS: Level 2 ist vielleicht besser ausgedrückt. Technisch sind wir auf dem Bike zwar recht fit, aber das ist auch Ansichtssache.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (30. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es für euch der erste Alpencross ist solltet ihr etwas wie die Albrechtroute fahren.
> 
> Ich bin Anfang September diese Tour gefahren. (Bericht ist noch nicht ganz fertig)
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2
> ...


 
Super Tipp, Speedskater...Werde mir euren Bericht nachher mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2014)

Ich fände es noch interessant ob für Euch bei Eurem AX Seilbahnen oder Busfahrten in Frage kommen. Für manche ist das auf einer echten - und vor allem ersten - Alpenüberquerung ja ein no-go.
Denzinger soll sich halt mal outen, er ist grade von seiner - in den ersten 2 Tagen etwas abgeänderten - Albrecht-Route zurück. Vor 2 Jahren sind wir diese als "light"-Version gefahren.
Der Blog des TE sieht nicht so aus als ob er ne fertige "konsumige" Tour als gpx-track mag. Und auch die Albrecht-Route hat noch Verbesserungs-Potential. Aber um mal mit der Planung zu beginnen ist sie ganz gut, man merkt dann schnell was sich für Fragen auftun.

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Planung, und weil nach der Tour vor der Tour ist sind wir auch schon wieder am grübeln...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2014)

Martin - ist Euer Termin letzte Augustwoche das letzte Wort? Mein Tipp wäre nicht am Samstag die Tour zu beginnen. Hängt natürlich auch von der Route ab, aber grade OD/Garmisch - Riva ist in vielen Varianten bei kommerziellen Anbietern SEHR beliebt! Und die fahren meist ab Samstag.
Die Gegend um Livigno würde ich in dieser Zeit auch unbedingt meiden - mit Italienern völlig überlaufen, was wir auf unserer Mädels-Tour vor 5 Wochen erlebt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (30. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Denzinger soll sich halt mal outen, er ist grade von seiner - in den ersten 2 Tagen etwas abgeänderten - Albrecht-Route zurück. Vor 2 Jahren sind wir diese als "light"-Version gefahren.



Unsere Grunddaten passen gut zu Deinen Überlegungen wir haben uns an die Albrechtroute angelehnt sind aber in Oberstdorf gestartet, weil wir den Fernpass schon kannten, haben das Val Viola ausgelassen und haben an den 2 letzten Tagen eine andere Einteilung und Streckenführung gewählt. Insgesamt sind wir auf ca. 11500hm und ca. 400 km gekommen, alles ohne Lift und Shuttle weil aus unserer Sicht alle Übergänge selbst erklommen werden sollten. 
Als erstes solltet ihr euch über eure grobe Route im klaren sein, danach geht es an an die grobe Planung und danach an die Details.
Allein für den letzten Tag hatten wir 4 Strecken mit noch einmal je 2-3 Varianten, wir haben uns dann erst vor Ort nach Wetter und Kondition/Verfassung entschieden was wir wirklich fahren.
Grüße


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. September 2014)

Ich würde mich mal durch die Seite www.faszination-alpen.de durchklicken. Dort sind sehr viele Routen und Berichte, dazu allerlei nützliche Tipps. Lediglich GPS-Tracks fehlen, aber die könnte man sich ja dann immer noch wo besorgen, entweder bei Stanciu oder woanders in den einschlägigen Portalen. Die Seite von Elmar ist wirklich sehr informativ und hat schon vielen hier weitergeholfen.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (30. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich fände es noch interessant ob für Euch bei Eurem AX Seilbahnen oder Busfahrten in Frage kommen. Für manche ist das auf einer echten - und vor allem ersten - Alpenüberquerung ja ein no-go.
> Denzinger soll sich halt mal outen, er ist grade von seiner - in den ersten 2 Tagen etwas abgeänderten - Albrecht-Route zurück. Vor 2 Jahren sind wir diese als "light"-Version gefahren.
> Der Blog des TE sieht nicht so aus als ob er ne fertige "konsumige" Tour als gpx-track mag. Und auch die Albrecht-Route hat noch Verbesserungs-Potential. Aber um mal mit der Planung zu beginnen ist sie ganz gut, man merkt dann schnell was sich für Fragen auftun.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Eurer Planung, und weil nach der Tour vor der Tour ist sind wir auch schon wieder am grübeln...


 
Hi, also Seilbahn und Bus wollen wir, so gut es geht, vermeiden. Wenn's nicht anders geht, dann beugen wir uns der Situation und vorallem respektiere(n) ich/wir da jeden Rat. Danke für den Hinweis, dass die Albrecht Route für solch eine Planung gut ausgelegt ist. Sofern die Tour auch später unseren Erwartungen entspricht, ist so ein gps-track natürlich ganz nützlich ;-)



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Martin - ist Euer Termin letzte Augustwoche das letzte Wort? Mein Tipp wäre nicht am Samstag die Tour zu beginnen. Hängt natürlich auch von der Route ab, aber grade OD/Garmisch - Riva ist in vielen Varianten bei kommerziellen Anbietern SEHR beliebt! Und die fahren meist ab Samstag.
> Die Gegend um Livigno würde ich in dieser Zeit auch unbedingt meiden - mit Italienern völlig überlaufen, was wir auf unserer Mädels-Tour vor 5 Wochen erlebt haben.


 
Was die Terminplanung angeht, sind wir noch relativ flexibel, daher werde ich das auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Es ist sicherlich schön auch andere GRuppen anzutreffen, aber das soll ja nicht überhand nehmen.



Denzinger schrieb:


> Unsere Grunddaten passen gut zu Deinen Überlegungen wir haben uns an die Albrechtroute angelehnt sind aber in Oberstdorf gestartet, weil wir den Fernpass schon kannten, haben das Val Viola ausgelassen und haben an den 2 letzten Tagen eine andere Einteilung und Streckenführung gewählt. Insgesamt sind wir auf ca. 11500hm und ca. 400 km gekommen, alles ohne Lift und Shuttle weil aus unserer Sicht alle Übergänge selbst erklommen werden sollten.
> Als erstes solltet ihr euch über eure grobe Route im klaren sein, danach geht es an an die grobe Planung und danach an die Details.
> Allein für den letzten Tag hatten wir 4 Strecken mit noch einmal je 2-3 Varianten, wir haben uns dann erst vor Ort nach Wetter und Kondition/Verfassung entschieden was wir wirklich fahren.
> Grüße


 
Klasse Idee mit den Varianten. Wie man merkt, hat das sicher seine Vorteile vor Ort spontan zu sein. Hattet ihr denn viele Tragepassagen oder hält sich das noch in Grenzen?



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal durch die Seite www.faszination-alpen.de durchklicken. Dort sind sehr viele Routen und Berichte, dazu allerlei nützliche Tipps. Lediglich GPS-Tracks fehlen, aber die könnte man sich ja dann immer noch wo besorgen, entweder bei Stanciu oder woanders in den einschlägigen Portalen. Die Seite von Elmar ist wirklich sehr informativ und hat schon vielen hier weitergeholfen.


 
Eine gut aufgestellte HP. Dafür werden wir sicher mal ein bissl Zeit investieren und uns informieren. GEnauso bekommt man die richtigen Infos. Danke!


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (30. September 2014)

Ach ja, bzgl. des Rücktransportes vom Gardasee zum Ausgangspunkt. Habt ihr da nen Tipp wie man das am besten bzw. flexibelsten regelt? Die Bahn haben wir aufgrund der Zeit (von ca. 8 Std.) bereits ausgeschlossen. Autovermieter bewegen sich wohl auf einem nicht bezahlbaren Preisniveau. Private Transportdienstleister sollen dort wohl sehr gefragt und günstig sein. Stimmt das?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-fahrt-ihr-dies-jahr-zurueck-vom-gardasee.580954/

guckst Du mal hier... Seite 3 lesen reicht wohl.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. September 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Autovermieter bewegen sich wohl auf einem nicht bezahlbaren Preisniveau.


Das geht schon damit los, dass du am Gardasee keinen Vermieter bekommst, wo du one-way ins Ausland mieten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (30. September 2014)

Ah cool, dank euch!
Das scheint ja nicht ganz so einfach zu sein...


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2014)

Ich habe den Rücktransport bisher immer so gelöst, dass ich mit der Bahn zum AX-Start gefahren bin.
Meine Madam ist mit dem Auto nach Riva gefahren und war bei meiner Ankunft schon dort. Dann haben wir noch eine Woche Urlaub dranhängen und sind zusammen nachhause gefahren.

Meine beiden Mitfahrer hatten diese Jahr ein paar Tage in Riva verbracht, wo sie ihr Auto am Hotel stehen ließen und sind mit der Bahn von Rovereto nach Sterzing gefahren und die letzten 13km 500 hm mit Bike nach Kematen wo wir uns getroffen haben. Nach dem Alpencross habe sie dann auch noch ein paar Tage Urlaub in Riva gemacht.


----------



## Denzinger (30. September 2014)

Tragen und schieben richtet sich nach der persönlichen Leistungsfähigkeiten, von unserem stärksten Gruppenmitglied ausgehend hatten wir auf unserer Route folgende Schiebe- Tragepassagen bergauf:
Schrofenpass ca 200 hm
Verweiltal zur Heilbronnerhütte ca 150 hm
Fimberpass 250 hm
Passo del Alpe 100 - 250 hm
Montozzo Scharte 150 hm
Bärenpass 250 hm (sind wir dieses mal nicht gefahren)

wie gesagt immer von dem Stärksten ausgehend, ich persönlich habe bestimmt 50% mehr geschoben, die Werte sind jetzt nur geschätzt, kann ich aber wenn es wirklich wichtig ist in meinen Daten genauer nachschauen.

Außer an Fimber und Montozzo gab es bei keinen Abfahrten S3-Stellen.
Gruß


----------



## Hofbiker (30. September 2014)

Thomas hat gute Touren auf seiner Homepage angeführt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Ach ja, bzgl. des Rücktransportes vom Gardasee zum Ausgangspunkt. Habt ihr da nen Tipp wie man das am besten bzw. flexibelsten regelt? Die Bahn haben wir aufgrund der Zeit (von ca. 8 Std.) bereits ausgeschlossen. Autovermieter bewegen sich wohl auf einem nicht bezahlbaren Preisniveau. Private Transportdienstleister sollen dort wohl sehr gefragt und günstig sein. Stimmt das?


 
Hab zwar nich die riesen Alpencross Erfahrung aber kan ndir ja auch mel meine Erfahrungen Aufzwängen 

Wir sind damals (2010) per Shutte zurück und zwar mit http://www.bikeshuttle.it/. Kostete damlas 64€, waren zwar nur zu viert und es wäre teurer gewesen hab aber die restlichen Plätze hier übers Forum angeboten und wegbekommen wodurch sich der Preis verringerte.

Gefahren sind wir im groben die Albrecht Route, war für den ersten AlpenX eine gute Wahl, da es wohl ein Alpencross mit möglichst wenig Tragepassagen sein soll ( andere Erfahrungen fehlen mir zum vergleich, desegen "soll" )
Da meine Mitfahrer mehr Erfahrung hatten und sie das alles ab Oberstdorf und Gamrisch etc. kannten haben wir beschlossen ab St. Anton zu starten, das war für die Anreise auch recht einfach anzufahren. Dafür haben wir "unten" einen Tag dran gehangen weils da mehr "Schönwettergarantie" gibt, die Idee ist also so verkehrt nicht. Gut wir hatten dann die ganzen 7 Tage 30°C und Sonne aber wer weiss das schon vorher !

Die Albrecht Route haben wir hier und da dann ein klein wenig verändert, sind anstatt durch's ValMora über den Umbrail und die Borcchetta di Forcola runter, auch geiles Serpentinen gemetztel ! Die Abfahrten waren aber alles in allem imemr zu 99% fahrbar, haben wenn nur mal einzelne kleine Stellen geschoben. Größer S3 ist für uns nicht machbar, ist aber auch eher sehr selten auf der Tour wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und dann haben wir halt das Ende ein wenig modifiziert und sind noch über den tremaloz, hatte auch was sich so dem lago das erste mal zu nähern !

So jetz hab ich dich genug belästigt, das ist im groben das was ich weiss. 
Grüße aus der Eifel.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (8. Oktober 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Thomas hat gute Touren auf seiner Homepage angeführt.


Vielen Dank Tobias


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (9. Oktober 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Tragen und schieben richtet sich nach der persönlichen Leistungsfähigkeiten, von unserem stärksten Gruppenmitglied ausgehend hatten wir auf unserer Route folgende Schiebe- Tragepassagen bergauf:
> Schrofenpass ca 200 hm
> Verweiltal zur Heilbronnerhütte ca 150 hm
> Fimberpass 250 hm
> ...


 
Super Darstellung der Tragepassagen. Behalten wir im Hinterkopf 



schraeg schrieb:


> Hab zwar nich die riesen Alpencross Erfahrung aber kan ndir ja auch mel meine Erfahrungen Aufzwängen
> 
> Wir sind damals (2010) per Shutte zurück und zwar mit http://www.bikeshuttle.it/. Kostete damlas 64€, waren zwar nur zu viert und es wäre teurer gewesen hab aber die restlichen Plätze hier übers Forum angeboten und wegbekommen wodurch sich der Preis verringerte.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für's Aufzwängen ;-), was du sicherlich nicht gemacht hast, weil wir ja ordentlich Infos benötigen...Nach bisherigen Recherchen bevorzugen wir aktuell auch die Albrecht Route. Kommende Woche werden wir uns mit zwei erfahrenen Alpencrossern treffen, die uns sicher auch gute und interessante Empfehlungen geben werden. Danach werde ich auch die Zeit investieren, um mich mit der Route und den Einzelnen Etappen detaillierter auseinander zu setzen. Unser Blog braucht schließlich noch ein zeitnahes Update zu dem Thema


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2014)

Hier gibt's noch so bissel Info zur Albrecht-Route
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-sinvolle-trails-in-albrechtroute-einplanen.537527/


----------



## alROD (20. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben im kommenden auch eine Alpenüberquerung vor. Ich lese hier gerne mit und suche natürlich Anregungen, da es für uns auch das erste Mal ist. Wir wohnen am Bodensee und es wäre natürlich super dort zu starten, wenn ich mir aber die Berichte und Bilder hier anschaue...

Danke schon mal für alle die sich hier noch austoben und schon geschrieben haben!


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

alROD schrieb:


> wenn ich mir aber die Berichte und Bilder hier anschaue...




Was ist dann ?? bei mir kommt nur Freude und Lust zur nächsten Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alROD (21. Oktober 2014)

Oh, so kann man meinen Beitrag auch verstehen... 
Ich meinte, dass wir lieber eine Route nehmen sollten die schon fertig geplant ist. Ich finde es sehr schwer auf der Landkarte Wege zu finden die fahrbar sind.


----------



## Denzinger (21. Oktober 2014)

alROD schrieb:


> Oh, so kann man meinen Beitrag auch verstehen...
> Ich meinte, dass wir lieber eine Route nehmen sollten die schon fertig geplant ist. Ich finde es sehr schwer auf der Landkarte Wege zu finden die fahrbar sind.


Dann entgeht Dir aber doch Einiges, denn die Freude auf die Tour ist viel größer wenn man selber plant, muß ja nicht was kpl. Neues sein, einfach schauen was man auf alle Fälle mitnehmen will und dann aus den bestehenden Touren das für einen Passendste aussuchen. Ich möchte die Planungsphase nicht missen!  Einfach eine fertige Tour aussuchen und blind nachfahren, Nichts für mich.


----------



## Grossvater (21. Oktober 2014)

Nachwievor eine meiner persönlichen (wenn nicht sogar DIE) Lieblingsseite zum Thema AlpX Planung -->  http://www.alpen-biken.de/

Wenns an die Details geht finde ich zur Zeit das hier sehr hilfreich (v.a. weil "bekanntes" Format ;-)
http://www.kompass.de/livemap/


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (21. Oktober 2014)

Genau dieses "Problem" haben/hatten wir auch. Erst wenn man eine bereits gefahrene und empfohlene Route analysiert, kann man sich m.M.n mit den einzelnen Etappen identifizieren. Da man als Alpencross-Neuling mehr oder weniger keine Ahnung hat wie die Etappen gestaltet sind, es sei denn man kennt die Alpen sehr gut, ist man gezwungen mit einer Art Vorlage zu planen. Frei Schnauze oder eigene Routen sollte man für seine erste Transalp nicht bevorzugen...so viel habe ich schonmal gelernt seit der Threaderöffnung


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2014)

Auch ich möchte die Planungsphase im Winter nicht missen. Graue Wintertage werden so farbenfroh und spornen auch noch zum trainieren an. Der Winter hat für mich so seinen Schrecken verloren.

@alROD: Auf der schon empfohlenen Seite "Alpen-Biken" ist auch eine Tourbeschreibung ab Bodensee nach Riva dabei. Wenn Du schaust was dem Daniel nicht so gefallen hat kannst Du Dir Alternativen überlegen und dann hier fragen ob das fahrbar ist oder ob Du völligen Käse geplant hast. Hier wird Dir geholfen!

@MTB-Schwalmtal: Du hast es, glaube ich, kapiert


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Da man als Alpencross-Neuling mehr oder weniger keine Ahnung hat wie die Etappen gestaltet sind, es sei denn man kennt die Alpen sehr gut, ist man gezwungen mit einer Art Vorlage zu planen. Frei Schnauze oder eigene Routen sollte man für seine erste Transalp nicht bevorzugen...so viel habe ich schonmal gelernt seit der Threaderöffnung


Schwalmtal hat es kapiert und bestätigt es: 

Ja, dafür ist das Forum nicht da, das es dir die Touren am Servierteller ausgespuckt!
Dazu solltest die vielen *W´s* schon beantworten können, damit dir viele viele Fragen beantwortet werden können!! 

Wir kennen dich und deine Truppe nicht?
Wir wissen nicht ob du und deine Leute Schwindelfrei sind? (z.B. Schrofenpass, Uinaschlucht, Passo Gallo, etc.
Wir wissen nicht wieviele Höhenmeter und Kilometer du am Tag machen willst?
Wir wissen nicht wie du mit den Abfahrten klar kommst? (S1-S5)
Wir wissen nicht welche Strecke du fahren willst?
Wir wissen dein Budget nicht?

W? usw.
TIPP: Kauf oder leih dir das Buch Traumtouren Trans Alp von Uli Stanicu, dort gibt es so viele Wegbeschreibungen zum Gardasee!
Lies dich ein, danach findest du bestimmt das passende für dich und deine Freunde.
Oder du stöberst in den unten angeführten Homepage`s herum:
Elmar Nesler
mitm_radl_do / Thomas
Fubbes / Daniel
sub-xero / Gletschersau
dede kann dir auch behilflich sein, der kennt das Revier mit all den Übergängen und Wegerl zwischen München und dem Gardsee von oben wie auch von unten .

@mitm_radl_do /


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @MTB-Schwalmtal: Du hast es, glaube ich, kapiert


bisch ma grad schell komme mit deiner Antwort


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2014)

Für mich eine der besten Seiten http://trans-albino.de/albino/index.php

Nicht so verbissen wie manche anderer Seite, intelligent, humorvoll geschrieben und für die Westalpen eine erstklassige Pässesammlung.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (21. Oktober 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Schwalmtal hat es kapiert und bestätigt es:
> 
> Ja, dafür ist das Forum nicht da, das es dir die Touren am Servierteller ausgespuckt!
> Dazu solltest die vielen *W´s* schon beantworten können, damit dir viele viele Fragen beantwortet werden können!!
> ...


 
Jawoll...

By the way:
Ich lese übrigens gerade etwas sehr Interessantes zwischen den Zeilen deines TIPP's, worauf ich die Masse hier gerne aufmerksam machen möchte (besten Dank dafür).
Vergangene Woche habe ich bereits mit zwei Jungs über das Thema Transalp-Proviant für unterwegs gesprochen. Dabei bekam ich den Hinweis, dass Mr. Gletschersau auf seiner Homepage ein Rezept über selbstgemachte Müsliriegel erstellt hat (klickst du hier). Die Idee ist einfach klasse. Mein Gesprächpartner äußerte sich dazu wie folgt: "Diese Powerriegel bringen dich über die Alpen" 

Seht es als spaßigen Bestandteil eurer Tourenplanung und bindet sowas bei Bedarf mit ein. Ich für meinen Teil, werde das sicher tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für mich eine der besten Seiten http://trans-albino.de/albino/index.php
> 
> Nicht so verbissen wie manche anderer Seite, intelligent, humorvoll geschrieben und für die Westalpen eine erstklassige Pässesammlung.



Danke, tolle Seite, ich kann mich gar nicht losreißen...


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke, tolle Seite, ich kann mich gar nicht losreißen...



Na hast du für uns schon ne Auswahlliste zusammengestellt  
Auf dieser Seite hab ich auch schon öfters gespickelt


----------



## TheBrad (2. November 2014)

Ich hänge mich mal hier dran... wir sind auch bei der Planung für 2015. Für einige ist's das erste Mal, Tagespensum soll so 1700-2000hm sein, bei möglichst wenig Asphalt.

Vorläufige Streckenplanung (in Anlehnung an diese DAV-Tour):
Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Konstanzer Hütte - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Val d'Uina - evtl. über Naturnser  Alm ins Ultental - Rabbijoch - [...] - Tremalzo - Riva.

Als Abschluss würden wir gern den Tremalzo mitnehmen, weil die Schlussetappe sonst recht fad ist. Allerdings kommen wir dann vermutlich auf 8 Tage, haben aber nur 7.

Hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man das (mit Tremalzo) in 7 Tage packt? Wo kann man kürzen? Oder gleich in St. Anton starten?


----------



## Hofbiker (2. November 2014)

Starte in St.Anton und baue unterwegs einen interessanten Streckenteil ein.


----------



## Grossvater (3. November 2014)

Abschluss Tremalzo würde n.m.V. ja im "einfachsten" Fall heissen Tione - Storo - L.d.Ampola und dann rauf.

Zusätzl. "interessanter Streckenteile" könnten dann sein M.Cadria (ab Lardaro) oder Tre Sorelle (Passo Giovo) ab Cimego. Gäbe dann auch noch die Bocca d'Ussol ab Bondo (was ja,  wenn man einfach so von oben auf die Karte schaut der passendste Übergang wäre). Scheidet aktuell aber wohl wegen Murenabgängen aus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/letzte-etappe-alpencross-tremalzo-bocca-dellussol.714531/

Persönliche Er"fahr"ungen kann ich leider nicht bieten. Wir wollten dieses Jahr über P.d.Cadria drüber, sind dann aber wetterbedingt "lieber" im Vollpiss die Straße rauf über L.d.Ampola.


----------



## TheBrad (3. November 2014)

Danke für die Tipps! Also Start in St. Anton ist gesetzt und für die letzte Etappe sind das ja schonmal einige Varianten. Ich bastle weiter und berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (5. November 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal  was gibt´s neues zu eurer Planung, bin ein wenig neugierig!!


----------



## Hofbiker (5. November 2014)

TheBrad schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Also Start in St. Anton ist gesetzt und für die letzte Etappe sind das ja schonmal einige Varianten. Ich bastle weiter und berichte



was gibt´s neues zu eurer Planung, bin ein wenig neugierig!!


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (10. November 2014)

Unsere Etappenplanung läuft echt schleppend (Zeitmangel, ihr kennt das)  Der Termin ist allerdings geändert. Wir fahren vom 9. Juli - 17. Juli 2015 (inkl. An- und Abreise). Wir versuchen nun den Herbst/Winter durchzufahren, damit wir im Frühjahr halbwegs fit für die Trainingsvorbereitungen sind. Überlegt haben wir schonmal ab Warth zu starten, das ist kurz vor St. Anton. Ist jemand von dort aus mal gestartet?

@Hofbiker : Dank dir nochmal für die Tourenbeschreibung Tobias!
@Bennibike : Auch nochmal ein großes Dankeschön für die Unterstützung (Die Karte bekommst bald wieder)

VG Martin


----------



## Denzinger (10. November 2014)

In Warth starten macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn, weil viel Straße, außerdem ist St. Anton viel besser zu erreichen. Tobias kann dir dazu aber mit Sicherheit die bessere Einschätzung geben. Ich würde halt schauen ob am Anreisetage noch ein halber Fahrtag raus springt und dann je nach Lust, Kondition und Zeit auf der Konstanzer- oder Heilbronnerhütte übernachten.
Gruß


----------



## Hofbiker (10. November 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Unsere Etappenplanung läuft echt schleppend (Zeitmangel, ihr kennt das)  Überlegt haben wir schonmal ab Warth zu starten, das ist kurz vor St. Anton. Ist jemand von dort aus mal gestartet?
> VG Martin





Denzinger schrieb:


> In Warth starten macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn, weil viel Straße, außerdem ist St. Anton viel besser zu erreichen. Tobias kann dir dazu aber mit Sicherheit die bessere Einschätzung geben. Ich würde halt schauen ob am Anreisetage noch ein halber Fahrtag raus springt und dann je nach Lust, Kondition und Zeit auf der Konstanzer- oder Heilbronnerhütte übernachten.Gruß



Starte in STANTON und baue den ersten Tag(ARSCHSPHALT TAG) unterwegs ein. Es bieten sich so viele Möglichkeiten an.


----------



## Crissi (10. November 2014)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Wir fahren vom 9. Juli - 17. Juli 2015 (inkl. An- und Abreise).



Gute Entscheidung!!!!!


----------



## slingi (11. November 2014)

Ich hab zwar schon woanders meine Frage gestellt, aber vielleicht gibts in diesem Thread mehr Rückmeldung: 
Ich suche eine Übersichtskarte Alpenpässe so wie es mal in dem Mountainbike Magazin Juli 2000 drin war. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Oder hat so gut archiviert, dass er die Karte noch hat. Hab schon bei der Redaktion angerufen, aber die waren kurz angebunden und alles andere als hilfsbereit...Ich würd auch was zahlen für Farbkopien oder wie auch immer...PM an mich wäre schön. Ach ja: wenn es was gleichwertiges gibt, nehm ich auch so was, es muss nicht genau diese Karte sein. danke.


----------



## alROD (11. November 2014)

Wenn es sowas speziell für den MTB Sport gibt hab ich auch Interesse!


----------



## lilly-joe (11. November 2014)

stichwort schymik passdatenbank?


----------



## slingi (11. November 2014)

Kenn ich. Das ist eine Auflistung, aber keine *Karte*. Bei einer Datenbank weiß ich ja nicht, wo sich Pass xy befindet, auf der besagten Karte sieht man, wo sich die Pässe befinden, bzw. kann über die zugewiesene Zahl den Namen und die Charakteristik des Passes erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (11. November 2014)

Im Buch Alpencross von Achim Zahn gibt es solche Karten für die Ost- und die Westalpen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## slingi (11. November 2014)

hab´s mir grad gekauft. super, danke! Ich glaub auch, dass das die selbe Karte ist wie im Magazin. Der Zahn schreibt ja glaub unter anderem für das Mountainbike Magazin.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (23. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Update zu unserer Transalp-Planung:
http://mtb-schwalmtal.blogspot.de/search/label/Transalp 2015


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Januar 2015)

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei. Da gibt's für einige Abschnitte GPS-Tracks.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. Auch ich plane für den kommenden Sommer eine Alpenüberquerung. Die Albrecht Route ist fürs Erste auch meine Wahl. Die Joe Route scheint einen ähnlichen Verlauf zu haben. Sie wird für mich nur ein wenig zu "knackig" zu sein. Was nicht an den Steigungen liegt, es mangelt eher an meiner Bodenfreiheit - ich möchte mit dem Tretroller fahren! Wie gut ist die Albrecht Route tatsächlich zu fahren? Kann ich mich notfalls allein auf den Weg machen? Ja, ich weiß, keinen Alpencross alleine...! Ich finde vermutlich aber niemanden der mit rollen möchte. Ich habe zwar eine Option mit jemanden mit zu fahren, das ist aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2015)

@erdweibchen 
Ich glaub für die meisten hier ist es kaum einzuschätzen, wie geländegängig dein "Gefährt" ist. Nach dem Bild zu urteilen ist die Bodenfreiheit ja wirklich nicht groß (5 cm ?). Was kannst du bergauf noch "rollern" ? Bei grobem Schotter und > 10 % Steigung bist du vermutlich eh am Schieben !? Wie viel Tage hast du für die +400 km eingeplant ? Ich hab echt keine Vorstellung, was mit so nem Teil geht ?!


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2015)

Albrecht-Route kann man alleine fahren, man trifft ständig andere Biker.

Wenn ich so an die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass und Montozzoscharte denke und mir den Solid Bikes DH Roller anschaue, würde das Teil sehr oft aufsetzen.

Was hat dein Roller für Bremsen? In den Alpen sind große Bremsscheiben nützlich, sonst legt man bei den Abfahren öfter mal ein paar Bremsengedenkminuten ein.

Bei Youtube kann man sich Filmchen anschauen z.B. Fimberpass oder Montozzoscharte da sieht man wie der Weg ausschaut. Was man nicht sieht, ist das Gefälle und auf dem Filmchen sieht das meist einfacher aus als es ist.


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Oh, ach ja, stimmt! Für mich ist der Tretroller schon normal.   Nach der Trail Klassifizierung ist S2 sehr gut fahrbar. Ich fahre mit einer Trittbretthöhe von etwa 10-11cm durch die Gegend. Für grobe Waldwege mit Wurzeln, groben Schotter und Treppen ist das kein großes Problem. Es stimmt allerdings, dass mir bei groben Schotter und Steigungen über 10% die Traktion fehlt. Ich müsste also hin und wieder einmal mehr absteigen. Von den Kilometern würde ich mich an den bisherigen Tagesetappen der Mountainbiker orientieren. Im schlimmsten Fall bräuchte ich etwas länger und wäre später auf der Hütte. Auf der Straße fahre ich (Touren-) Etappen von 100 bis 150km am Tag.


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Puh, das nimmt mir schon ein wenig meiner größten Bedenken.  Ich fahre keinen reinen DH Roller. Irgendwie muss ich ja auch die Strecke zwischen den Bergen schaffen. Umso höher das Trittbrett ist, umso anstrengender sind sie zu fahren. So habe ich mich auf diesen Kompromiss eingelassen und bügel hin und wieder über etwas drüber. 
Ich bremse noch klassisch mit der Magura HS33. Scheibenbremsen sind für Rollerfahrer etwas ungünstig angebracht, da ich zum abstoßen immer wieder mit dem Bein an der Bremsscheibe vorbei müsste. Das verzeiht keine Fehler. Mit der Magura komme ich zurecht. Sie hat mich schon mehrfach zuverlässig die Berge wieder herunter gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2015)

Für mich unvorstellbar mit so nem Ding über die Alpen zu wollen!!!Gibts Gründe warum nicht mit dem Mtb!?Finde die Albrecht scho Hart mit so nem Roller.Leichte Via Claudia könnt ich mir ja no vorstellen....


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Ich war jahrelang mit dem MTB unterwegs (CC+DH). Irgendwie bin ich beim Roller hängen geblieben. Die sind  so schön einfach.  Es ist mir leider nie gelungen die Alpen mit dem MTB zu überqueren. 
Ich habe mit dem Roller Deutschland (Füssen-Flensburg) in 9 Tagen durchquert, habe eine Gipfel-Tour in Österreich gemacht (Silvretta, Kühtai + Großglockner in 4 Tagen) und habe letztes Jahr Österreich (Lindau-Bratislava, 9 Tage) durchquert,  da ist die Via Claudia jetzt nicht unbedingt das was ich mir vorstelle. Abgesehen davon sagen die Rollerfahrer "Das geht nicht". Aber das haben sie schon öfters behauptet.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2015)

Na dann hau rein.Sollte es bei mir dieses Jahr au no klappen,sieht mer sich ja evtl...


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn es mir tatsächlich gelingt, werde ich allerdings über das Stilfser Joch rollern. Der Ausblick auf die Serpentinen ist so schön!


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2015)

S2 bergab und 150 km am Tag auf der Straße mit nem Tretroller...man lernt einfach nie aus  
Ich würd das gern mal live sehen (um meinen Horizont zu erweitern)
Zumindest ein kleiner Tourenbericht mit nem Video wäre fein


----------



## erdweibchen (26. Januar 2015)

Hm, ja... Tourbericht ist ok, nur mit den Filmchen tue ich mich noch etwas schwer. 
Berg ab sitzt ihr doch auch nicht mehr im Sattel. Ok, Gleichgewicht halten ohne Sattel und die Füße hintereinander ist nicht unbedingt einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Januar 2015)

MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> Lese ich da etwa gerade den typischen Forumspott heraus?
> 
> Mögliche Highlights wie Zugspitze, Meraner Höhenweg, Heilbronner Hütte, Fimberpass oder Uinaschlucht wurden mal gehört, mehr auch nicht. Mein Grundgedanke beim Eröffnen dieses Themas war ein allg.





Denzinger schrieb:


> Tragen und schieben richtet sich nach der persönlichen Leistungsfähigkeiten, von unserem stärksten Gruppenmitglied ausgehend hatten wir auf unserer Route folgende Schiebe- Tragepassagen bergauf:
> Schrofenpass ca 200 hm
> Verweiltal zur Heilbronnerhütte ca 150 hm
> Fimberpass 250 hm
> ...




So mit 3000-4000 km MTB bis zum Alpencross macht diese Route dann auch halbwegs Spass.
Fimberpass runter kann fast jeder komplett fahren. Montozzo Aufstieg ist mittags in der Sonne
eine richtige Quälerei.

Evtl. beim ersten Cross die Montozzo Scharte rauslassen, die braucht schon bissl Fahrtechnik
und wenns nass ist viel Zeit.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Januar 2015)

Ach nochwas, lt. 
*MTB Schwalmtal*

seid ihr ja eher MTB Anfänger, wenn ich die km Umfänge und
Planungen so sehe, dann rate ich euch die Sache erstmal gemütlicher
zu planen, oder die Etappen kürzer zu wählen.

Gruss Waldfee

Ich habs grad nochmal angeschaut. Ihr habt einige Leute dabei die
50+ sind. Die Regeneration ist da schon schwächer. Wenn das keine
Leute sind die seit 20 Jahren ihre 5-10 tkm rutschen im Jahr, dann 
wird das für die wirklich sehr heftig.

Ich rate nochmals die Sache gechillter anzugehen!


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2015)

@der_waldfee_28

So groß sehe ich das Problem mit den Silver Ager 50+ nicht wie du.   
Ich selber im Best Ager hatte 2013 eine Tour mit 11 Personen organisiert. Die Mitfahrer/innen Frauen 52, 48 und die Männer mit 68, 59, 55 und 52 Lenzen, die waren Topfit und hatten keine Probleme mit Ihrer Kondition, dem Fimberpass, Bocetta di Forcola, Bocetta di Pedenolo, Montozzo Scharte usw. gehabt.

Ich habe bei meinen AX schon einige durchtrainierte Leute gesehen, die hatten auch mit den Pässen oder Übergängen und den div. Abfahrten ihre Probleme und auch Angstzustände, auch mit der Ausdauer von 6 - 8 Stunden und dem langen Sitzen im Sattel gehabt. 
2012 hatte ich eine Truppe mit 15 Personen gesehen, großteils auch 50+ deren Guide kannte sich teileweise nicht aus, fragte mich immerwieder wo und wie es denn da und dort weiter geht? Dann fragte ich Ihn wie er den die Tour zusammengestellt habe.
*SUPER ANTWORT*: aus dem Internet, GPS Track runtergelanden und einfach losgefahren, bei solchen Kamikzen-Guides   mache ich mehr sorgen als bei den Vorbereitungen die sie laut ihre Homepage machen. 
Und für 2015 steht wieder eine tolle 4 und 7 Tagestour an!! 

Man muss ja nicht gleiche aus einer Mücke gleich einen Jumbo-Elefanten machen.


----------



## Denzinger (27. Januar 2015)

Ich  (Mitte 50) bin mit meine Freunden 50 + - 5 fast die identische Tour, allerdings mit einer etwas anderen Einteilung, letztes Jahr in 7 Tagen ab Oberstdorf gefahren und hatte, wie meine Mitfahrer auch, keine Probleme.


----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich an den ein oder anderen Vereinskollegen denke, die fahren mit (aktuell Mitte 50) vermutlich einen Großteil des Forums in Grund und Boden 
Ist halt das Schöne an unserem Sport, geht noch bis ins "hohe Alter" sehr gut (wenn man kontinuierlich dran bleibt!)


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den ein oder anderen Vereinskollegen denke, die fahren mit (aktuell Mitte 50) vermutlich einen Großteil des Forums in Grund und Boden
> Ist halt das Schöne an unserem Sport, geht noch bis ins "hohe Alter" sehr gut (wenn man kontinuierlich dran bleibt!)



Kann ich nur bestätigen!!


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 2x ü40 und 1x ü50, wobei der ü50 geradezu eklig fit ist. Der macht sowas jedes Jahr.


andere bestätigen das auch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2015)

@Hofbiker - wo gehts denn hin dieses Jahr? Noch ein Best-Ager-Platz incl. chillen frei ?

Ich war übrigens bei unserem AX 2012 am Ende voll gechillt, aber so was von gechillt


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2015)

@Lahmschnecke
Anfang Juni gibt es ein 3 Tagestour als Trainingslager für die Kids im Verein.
1. Gr. Runde ist Ende Juni eine 3½ Tagestour Olperer Umrundung mit ca. 10 Menschen.  
2. Runde ist Ende Juli mit sieben Geschäftskunden eine angelehnte Tour an Albrecht, ab dem Constainas wird es für die Leute interessant. Stilfserjoch, usw.  
3. Runde: nur wenn es das Geschäft erlaubt, gibt es im September noch einen Quckie AX ab Lienz sollte es was geben.


----------



## litevilledoc (1. Februar 2015)

TheBrad schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal hier dran... wir sind auch bei der Planung für 2015. Für einige ist's das erste Mal, Tagespensum soll so 1700-2000hm sein, bei möglichst wenig Asphalt.
> 
> Vorläufige Streckenplanung (in Anlehnung an diese DAV-Tour):
> Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Konstanzer Hütte - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Val d'Uina - evtl. über Naturnser  Alm ins Ultental - Rabbijoch - [...] - Tremalzo - Riva.
> ...


Jop. Hatte 2014 ab st. Anton für 7 Tage eine Tour mit allem was man will und braucht inclusive tremalzo am Schluss und das Finale der Fußball-wm auf der Tibet Hütte. Werde die Woche nicht vergessen,
 bei Interesse pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich hänge mich auch mal mit hier dran und das gleich mit einer Frage.  Wir (8 Alpenneulinge) wollen dieses Jahr selbstständig also ohne Guide über die Alpen.  Es soll am 20.06.-27.06. bzw. 28.06. (also ein Notfalltag)  von Obersdorf nach Riva. Fitt sind wir kurbeln mindestens 2 Mal pro Woche jeweils knappe 2 Stunden durch Dresden und Umland.  Weiterhin sind vorher auch noch 2 Mehrtagestouren geplant.  Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage: Weil wir noch keinen Erfahrungen mit den Rad in den Alpen haben,  wurde nicht das Original vom Herrn Heckmair gewählt,  sondern diese Abwandlung (haben diese mit der Software aus dem Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"  nacgebaut) -  http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/gps_transalp_oberstdorf_gardasee_i/ 
Was haltet ihr von dieser Tour  von dem Zeitraum und von der Teilnehmeranzahl, sollten wir auf irgendwas achten bei der Vorbereitung, an das man jetzt nicht gleich denkt? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Denzinger (19. Februar 2015)

Schöne Tour, kann man durchaus so fahren, 8 Leute ist schon eine Ansage, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkte sollte es mit den Übernachtungen keine Probleme geben, einzig die Schneelage solltet Ihr im Auge haben, könnte sein das es da noch Probleme gibt, vor allem am Fimber, aber wer weis das schon vorher  ab Mai kann man da schon eher eine Aussage machen, Ihr solltet Euch aber auf alle Fälle Ausweichrouten für die kritischen Übergänge zurechtlegen.
Ich persönlich würde die Brenta auf der Westseite fahren, gefällt mir persönlich viel besser, außerdem fährt es sich von da leichter über den Balino, sodaß man den Gardasee über den Tenosee erreicht, was von der Aussicht eigentlich ein Muss ist!


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Februar 2015)

Kann mich den Aussagen von Denzinger anschliesen.


----------



## MTB-Schwalmtal (19. Februar 2015)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ach nochwas, lt.
> *MTB Schwalmtal*
> 
> seid ihr ja eher MTB Anfänger, wenn ich die km Umfänge und
> ...


 
Alpencross Anfänger, definitiv. MTB Anfänger, keineswegs. Mit meinen 26 Jahren habe ich da gut reden  Bin mir jedoch sicher, dass die Jungs mit 50+ schon wissen, was sie sich da an tun. Unsere Trans-Schwarzwald war bei 340km und 7500hm auch kein Zucker schlecken!



Hofbiker schrieb:


> @der_waldfee_28
> 
> So groß sehe ich das Problem mit den Silver Ager 50+ nicht wie du.
> Ich selber im Best Ager hatte 2013 eine Tour mit 11 Personen organisiert. Die Mitfahrer/innen Frauen 52, 48 und die Männer mit 68, 59, 55 und 52 Lenzen, die waren Topfit und hatten keine Probleme mit Ihrer Kondition, dem Fimberpass, Bocetta di Forcola, Bocetta di Pedenolo, Montozzo Scharte usw. gehabt.
> ...


 
So schaut's aus  In jedem Alter ist das ne Frage der Vorbereitung. Zwar muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Vorbereitung, so wie in unserem Blog beschrieben, bei dem ein oder anderen von uns echt zu wünschen übrig lässt. Aber die Saison geht ja jetzt erst los und wird die Sache sicher mit frischer Motivation ins Gleichgewicht bringen


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> ......Wir (8 Alpenneulinge) wollen dieses Jahr selbstständig also ohne Guide über die Alpen. .....



Ganz schön mutig


----------



## erdweibchen (19. Februar 2015)

Hey,  jetzt macht mich nicht bange!


----------



## peter-dd (19. Februar 2015)

@Denzinger vielen Dank für den Tipp -natürlich soll es nicht nur ums biken gehen, sondern wir sind auch offen für jeden "wow-Effekt" 
du meinst also auf der "linken" Seite lang aber welchen Abzweig nach Riva (also unterhalb von Tione)?


----------



## Denzinger (20. Februar 2015)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aawwebnwebtajiaw
So in der Richtung habe ich es gemeint und sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren 

Und bange machen gilt nicht Mausoline, wenn die Vorbereitung passt, also körperlich und vor allem auch planerisch, sollte das auf der angepeilten Route KEIN Problem sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2015)

Besser 8 wie nur 2, da kann man sich doch gut gegenseitig helfen, wenn man einen Defekt hat oder sonst was ist. Generell ist man halt zu 8 etwas langsamer unterwegs als zu zweit, das sollte man bei der Etappenplanung berücksichtigen. Wenn man jeden Tag erst abends um 8 im Quartier ist, hat der Spaß schnell ein Loch, zudem ist Mitte Juli auch noch Gewitterzeit und Gewitter im Hochgebirge ist kein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Mach nicht gleich in die Hose, nimm ein anderes Planungstool (z.B. Gpsies oder BIKEMAP,)!
Das von Stanicu git dir gibt nur vorgeluschte Touren, keine wunderschönen Alternativen. 
Mit ein bischen Selbstvertrauen und Kartenstudium findest du sehr schöne und vieleeeee Wege nach Riva!!


----------



## peter-dd (21. Februar 2015)

Hey, jetzt hab ich Tremalzo mal gegoogelt, dabei ist musste ich so etwas lesen wie " wer den Tremalzo nicht gefahren ist, war nicht am Gardasee"  und dabei hab ich auch viele tolle Bilder mit nem fantastischen Ausblick auf den Gardasee entdeckt (z.B.  den punta larici). Jedoch müsste man zu dem, einen großen Bogen fahren. @Denzinger und @Hofbiker, auf euren Routen kommt man ja relativ gerade auf den Gardasee zu, nimmt man da trotzdem ein paar gute Trails und/ oder Aussichtspunkte mit ?


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt hab ich Tremalzo mal gegoogelt, dabei ist musste ich so etwas lesen wie " wer den Tremalzo nicht gefahren ist, war nicht am Gardasee"  und dabei hab ich auch viele tolle Bilder mit nem fantastischen Ausblick auf den Gardasee entdeckt (z.B.  den punta larici). Jedoch müsste man zu dem, einen großen Bogen fahren. @Denzinger und @Hofbiker, auf euren Routen kommt man ja relativ gerade auf den Gardasee zu, nimmt man da trotzdem ein paar gute Trails und/ oder Aussichtspunkte mit ?


Ja, es gibt verschiedene Wege zum Tremalzo, du kannst auch von vorne oder von hinten über Bondo und den Ledro See,oder über Ciemegi oder Storo zum Tremalzo.


----------



## peter-dd (21. Februar 2015)

Klar, aber ich meinte eher, ob wenn man eure Variante fährt, einen ähnlichen Ausblick genießen kann, wie den punta larici?


----------



## Denzinger (22. Februar 2015)

Entscheide selbst, die unterschiedlichen Wetterbedingungen mußt halt ausblenden

Höhe Tenno Richtung Gardasee, 450 Meter über dem See

Bocca Larici 900 Meter über dem See, deshalb läßt sich das Ganze auch nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Bei Allem solltest Du aber bedenken das die Runde über den Tremalzo gute 1.500 hm mehr hat. Du könntest aber auch über den Monte Casale, oder Tenno zum Rif. San Pietro fahren, von da ist der Ausblick auch super


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ......
> Und bange machen gilt nicht Mausoline, wenn die Vorbereitung passt, also körperlich und vor allem auch planerisch, sollte das auf der angepeilten Route KEIN Problem sein.



Spontan fallen mir Schwindelfreiheit und Gewitterverhalten im Gebirge bei Unerfahrenheit ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

@Denzinger viele Dank.  Ich werd diese Routenoptionen beider nächsten Besprechung vorschlagen.  Mal sehen was die Mehrheit von den 1500hm mehr hält.  Ich hoffe der Vorschlag wird aufgrund solcher Ausblicke angenommen. Ich melde mich dann wahrscheinlich nochmal


----------



## Denzinger (23. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich würde nicht über den Tremalzo fahren, der Umweg lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nicht, wenn Du unbedingt zum Bocca Larici willst fahr am nächsten Tag von Riva aus hoch. Der Blick von San Pietro zum See ist nicht zu verachten und außerdem kann man gleich lecker essen und vielleicht auch schon ein Bierchen trinken, wobei die Abfahrtsvarianten auch nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Februar 2015)

Hi Jungs,

wenn ihr 8 Mann seids ohne Erfahrung in den Alpen und im hochalpinen Guiden, dann würde ich euch empfehlen besorgt euch einen Guide!
Das kostet jeden für euch am Tag 15 EUR und ihr werdet es nicht im Ansatz bereuen!

Bitte nicht irgendwelches Höhenmeter im Schwarzwald mit alpinem Gelände vergleichen, das hat gar nichts miteinander zu tun.

Gruss und frohes Fahren
Waldfee


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Februar 2015)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> wenn ihr 8 Mann seids ohne Erfahrung in den Alpen und im hochalpinen Guiden, dann würde ich euch empfehlen besorgt euch einen Guide!
> Das kostet jeden für euch am Tag 15 EUR und ihr werdet es nicht im Ansatz bereuen!
> Bitte nicht irgendwelches Höhenmeter im Schwarzwald mit alpinem Gelände vergleichen, das hat gar nichts miteinander zu tun.
> ...



Ich finde deine Anregung in Ordnung und angebracht, *aber zu tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben. 
*
Die fahren ja diese Strecke,  





MTB-Schwalmtal schrieb:


> http://mtb-schwalmtal.blogspot.de/search/label/Transalp 2015


 diese Tour steht in jedem MTB-Buch oder sonstigen Nachschlagwerk wie WWW. Und mit XMV und guter Vorbereitung sehe ich keine Probleme!! (XMV = Gsunder Menschenverstand)

Was nützt ein Guide der nur einen Schnellsiederkurs als MTB-Giude absolviert hat, sich selbst nicht im hochalpinen Gelände auskennt  und dann soll er Menschen über die Alpen coachen.  

Ich habe schon soviele gefährliche Aktionen im Sommer wie im Winter gesehen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2015)

Wo ist den bei der Tour "hochalpines Guiden" erforderlich? Höchstens am Fimberpass, aber selbst da gibt es wegetechnisch nichts schwieriges. Und grossartig ausgesetzt wird es nur am Schrofenpass und in der Uina Schlucht und da ist sowieso schieben angesagt. Die Auffahrten sind meist breite Pisten, die Abfahrten auch nicht so schwierig. Da ist es den Höhenmetern egal, ob sie im Schwarzwald oder in den Alpen liegen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Für 8 Leute finde ich nur die Etappeneinteilung etwas lang, zumal Mitte Juli immer noch erhöhte Gewittergefahr ist. Als Alpenneulinge will auch sicher jeder viel fotografieren und wenn die Jungs die dünnere Luft nicht gewöhnt sind, ist man evtl. auch etwas langsamer unterwegs. Evtl. muss man halt dann die Etappen unterwegs noch anpassen, wenn man merkt, dass es nicht passt. Auch das ist natürlich für 8 Leute schwieriger als für 2.


----------



## Grossvater (23. Februar 2015)

ich weiß, ich weiß  - folgender Satz ist grenzwertig - und soll natürlich nicht im Ansatz dazu verleiten, sich in Gefahr zu bringen, ABER...

Ein bissel Abenteuer soll sowas ja schon auch sein     bzw. noch bleiben...

Und wenn man sich ggfls. bei  Pinkelpausen und Fotostops in der Planung total verrechnet hat, dann muss man am Berg eben "a bisserl"  improvisieren...  

Eine größere Gruppe kann zwar das eine oder andere schwieriger machen, erhöht aber auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, immer ausreichend "XMV" dabei  zu haben


----------



## Denzinger (23. Februar 2015)

Man bin ich froh das ich vor 11 Jahren, als wir unsere 1. Tour machten und dies seitdem jährlich wiederholen, noch nicht im Forum angemeldet war und ich mich hier erkundigt habe 
zurück zum Thema
Wir sind auch schon zu neunt gefahren und das auch noch im September wo die Tage doch schon wieder kürzer sind, hat auch geklappt. Letztes Jahr zu siebt Ende September ab Oberstdorf so ne angelehnte Albrechtroute, auch kein Problem jeden Tag zwischen 16 und 17.30 Uhr am Hotel, Start war immer zwischen 8 und 8.30 Uhr, insgesamt 1500 Fotos in 7 Tagen, die zudem von den langsamsten gemacht wurden, unsere 2 Schnellsten machen keine Fotos, kein Witz!


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Denzinger Bei mir ist die 1. Tour noch nicht so lange her, aber ich habe die ähnlichen Erfahrungen wie Du und Grossvater bei den von mir organisierten Touren gemacht. Bei 11 Teilnehmer hatten wir die von mir vorgebenen Zeitfenster mit ausreichenden Foto und Esspausen (technischen und natürlichen Pannen) immer eingehalten.
Ausnahme beim Sturz eines Mitfahrers, das hat sich der Tag auf Grund der Rippenprellung und Schmerzen, um 3 Std. nach hintenverzögert verzögert. Geplante Ankunft 17. Uhr tätsächlich wurde es 20 Uhr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Denzinger schrieb:


> wurden, unsere 2 Schnellsten machen keine Fotos, kein Witz!



Vermutlich wären sie dann nicht so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hab´s halt im Juli auch schon anders erlebt, 3 Std. Zwangsaufenthalt im Bormio bzw. schon zwischen Sta. Maria, weil heftige Gewitter runtergekommen sind. Wir konnten dann nicht mehr zum Rif. Pizzini sondern mussten auf Sta. Catatarina umdisponieren und dafür mal einen Shuttle in Anspruch nehmen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, auf das "Abenteuer Gewitter" im Hochgebirge kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.
Wenn hier schon jemand Infos haben will, kann man ja seine subjektive Einschätzung geben. Vielleicht wollen die 8 Kumpels ja hinterher auch noch Kumpels sein und je besser man weiß, worauf man sich einlässt, desto eher passt es dann auch.


----------



## peter-dd (23. Februar 2015)

Ja,  dass mit dem Guide ist so ne Sache.  Ich finde auch, dass da etwas die Abenteuer Stimmung und Vorfreude verloren geht. Aufgrund der "Abhängigkeit".  Es stimmt zwar,  dass wir mit dem Rad noch keine Erfahrung in hochalpinen Gelände sammeln konnten, aber  wir sind alle Erwachsene und wissen wie man sich bei Unwetter oder Verletzungen verhält. 
Zu der Personenanzahl kann ich nur sagen,  dass wir schon einige Touren gemeinsam weg haben und auch dieses Jahr vorher nochmal 2 Mehrtagestouren fahren (u.a. den Stoneman).


----------



## Grossvater (23. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> ...aber  wir sind alle Erwachsene und wissen wie man sich bei Unwetter oder Verletzungen verhält.


  ...und sportlich dazu ;-) 

Also macht Euch kein Kopp.  Den Allerwertesten ordentlich einfahren und los gehts. Der Rest ergibt sich.

Wetter lässt sich eh nicht planen und ne Versicherung gegen Plattfuss und andere Defekte hab ich auch noch keine gesehn.

Einzig Heidelberger Huette und Pezzo (Yuri B&B ??)  würd ich im Vorfeld bei 8 Pers. besser abklären


----------



## CopperheadXT (24. Februar 2015)

Mensch, was freue ich mich auf die Tour!!!!!!!!!!! 
Heidelberger Hütte war bei uns kein Ding. Yuri BuB. ist lt. Anfrage für Anfang Juli voll. Haben dann was in Ponte di legno gebucht! Hoffe *peter-dd* und seine Jungs haben dort mehr Glück.


----------



## sub-xero (24. Februar 2015)

Dass in Foren grundsätzlich gewarnt und zur Vorsicht ermahnt wird, ist völlig normal. Es will euch halt keiner ermutigen, ohne euere Fähigkeiten und Erfahrungen zu kennen, und riskieren, hinterher Schuld an irgendwas zu sein.

Ich persönlich finde man muss auch ab und zu mal den Sprung ins kalte Wasser wagen, sonst kommt man nie vom Fleck. Misserfolge verbucht man dann unter wichtigen Lebenserfahrungen, aus denen man lernen kann. So habe ich es mit meinem ersten Alpencross auch gehalten und es nie bereut. Letztendlich liegt es in euerer Verantwortung, sich ordentlich zu informieren, vorzubereiten und das Risiko einzuschätzen. Das kann euch sowieso niemand abnehmen, zumal auch jeder die Sache unterschiedlich bewertet. Also: Nicht so viel fragen, sondern machen! 

Viel Spaß!

P.S.: Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr von Füssen zum Gardasee zu radeln. Allein und ungefedert.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Februar 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr von Füssen zum Gardasee zu radeln. Allein und ungefedert.


 
Wie... nicht auf "neuen" Spuren? Mit "Zeltplane"? Erzähl´ mal mehr zu Deiner Planung! Da freu ich mich ja schon den Bericht


----------



## linding (24. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen,
wollen auch dieses Jahr das erste mal über die Alpen. Ist der 14 Mai zu früh für die VIA....ta


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2015)

Nicht dass es so endet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wenn...pfaelzer-wald-nicht-mehr-weiter-weiss.740939/

Es ist gut zu wissen, dass im Gebirge viele unvorhergesehene Dinge passieren können und auch Menschen unter Druck und Erschöpfung unerwartet reagieren. Bei 8 unerfahrenen Leuten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit da eben größer, muss aber nicht.

Als Vorbereitung u.a. den Stoneman zu 8, da könnt ihr schon ein bißle testen  Viel Spaß


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Februar 2015)

linding schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> wollen auch dieses Jahr das erste mal über die Alpen. Ist der 14 Mai zu früh für die VIA....ta


Gehen wird es  auf Via Claudia  sicherlich,  man fährt ja nur auf Radwegen. Über den Fernpass und Reschen wird es vereinzelte  Schneereste geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (25. Februar 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Wie... nicht auf "neuen" Spuren? Mit "Zeltplane"? Erzähl´ mal mehr zu Deiner Planung! Da freu ich mich ja schon den Bericht



Alle Details stehen noch nicht fest. Aber sobald ich das neue Bike zerlegt und gewartet habe, weiß ich mehr und werde auf meiner Homepage Infos posten. Bis dahin bin ich genauso gespannt wie du.


----------



## linding (26. Februar 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Gehen wird es  auf Via Claudia  sicherlich,  man fährt ja nur auf Radwegen. Über den Fernpass und Reschen wird es vereinzelte  Schneereste geben.


Ja das haben wir erwartet, man kann ja jetzt eh noch nicht wissen wie lange der Winter sich dort festgesetzt hat. Aber vielleicht ist dann noch nicht so viel Rad-Verkehr zu erwarten. Ist diese Rute für den "Normalbiker " als Einstieg zu empfehlen Füssen-Meran? Wir fahren sonst immer in Thüringen .


----------



## sub-xero (26. Februar 2015)

linding schrieb:


> Ja das haben wir erwartet, man kann ja jetzt eh noch nicht wissen wie lange der Winter sich dort festgesetzt hat. Aber vielleicht ist dann noch nicht so viel Rad-Verkehr zu erwarten. Ist diese Rute für den "Normalbiker " als Einstieg zu empfehlen Füssen-Meran? Wir fahren sonst immer in Thüringen .


Ich denke man kann ziemlich sicher sagen, dass die Via Claudia im Mai fahrbar ist. Schnee kann es zwar aufden genannten Pässen noch geben, aber normalerweise nicht so viel, dass man nicht mehr fahren könnte.
Die Via Claudia ist eine super Route für Einsteiger. Fast durchgängig Radwege und Forstwege, kann man auch gut mit einem Trekkingrad und Packtaschen fahren.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Februar 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann ziemlich sicher sagen, dass die Via Claudia im Mai fahrbar ist. Schnee kann es zwar aufden genannten Pässen noch geben, aber normalerweise nicht so viel, dass man nicht mehr fahren könnte.
> Die Via Claudia ist eine super Route für Einsteiger. Fast durchgängig Radwege und Forstwege, kann man auch gut mit einem Trekkingrad und Packtaschen fahren.


Dem ist nichts mehr  hinzuzufügen.


----------



## linding (26. Februar 2015)

Ja wir haben  nur 3 Tage und sind eine lustig gemischte Truppe. Ich habe gedacht das man sich die Unterkünfte vor Ort sucht damit man kein Ziel-Streß hat oder wird das zum Problem ?
Noch eine Frage ,ist dieser Rücktransport mit dem Bus zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Februar 2015)

linding schrieb:


> Ja wir haben  nur 3 Tage und sind eine lustig gemischte Truppe. Ich habe gedacht das man sich die Unterkünfte vor Ort sucht damit man kein Ziel-Streß hat oder wird das zum Problem ?
> Noch eine Frage ,ist dieser Rücktransport mit dem Bus zu empfehlen ?


Wo soll denn  der  Startpunkt  sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (27. Februar 2015)

linding schrieb:


> Ja wir haben  nur 3 Tage und sind eine lustig gemischte Truppe. Ich habe gedacht das man sich die Unterkünfte vor Ort sucht damit man kein Ziel-Streß hat oder wird das zum Problem ?


Wenn ihr mehr als 2 Leute seid und während der Ferien fahrt, würde ich eine Reservierung empfehlen.


----------



## Fette Qualle (27. Februar 2015)

nur zur Info: aktuell liegen am Fernpass vielleicht 30cm Schnee. Wahrlich keine dicke Schneedecke. Freut Euch auf Mai 
Und die neue Radwegunterführung im Bereich der Passhöhe ist fertig. Die etwas lästige Strassenquerung auf der Südseite entfällt damit.


----------



## Andi_85 (27. Februar 2015)

Zwei Kumpels und ich sind ebenfalls letztes Jahr, Ende Juli die Albrecht Route gefahren.
Ich hatte schon im Februar für alle Etappenziele die Zimmer vorgebucht und es hat immer gepasst. 
Selbst beim lustigen August Camichel in Tschierv (Gasthaus la Volpa) gab es keine Probleme als wir erst um ca. 20 Uhr eintrudelten. 

Dies war unsere erste Transalp, somit auch keine Erfahrung. Deshalb haben wir uns auch für eine vorgefertigte Route entschieden. Eine geführte hatten wir von vornherein abgelehnt.
Alpine Erfahrung gab es jeweils einmal Lenzerheide und Davos die Jahre zuvor.
Und soooo schwer vom fahren fanden wir die Albrechtroute auch nicht. Wir sind alle Pässe gefahren, bei mehr oder weniger gutem Wetter. 
Einzig an der Kondition hätte ich noch ein bisschen schrauben sollen, ca. 2400km vor der Transalp hatte ich abgespult.

Die nächste Transalp steht dann 2016 an. Dann wird es die Dolomiti 1 vom Albrecht. *freu* 

Wer sich noch Appetit auf die Albrecht Route holen möchte findet hier ein paar Bilder der Etappen. 

Etappe 1
Etappe 2
Etappe 3
Etappe 4
Etappe 5
Etappe 6
Etappe 7


----------



## linding (27. Februar 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wo soll denn  der  Startpunkt  sein .
> 
> 
> Wir wollen in Füssen starten . Ich denke das auf dieser Strecke die Unterkünfte nicht rar sind , oder gibt es ein paar besonders empfehlenswerte. Nach Hause wollen wir am Sonntag irgendwie fahren, 17 Mai


----------



## linding (27. Februar 2015)

Andi_85 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Kumpels und ich sind ebenfalls letztes Jahr, Ende Juli die Albrecht Route gefahren.
> Ich hatte schon im Februar für alle Etappenziele die Zimmer vorgebucht und es hat immer gepasst.
> Selbst beim lustigen August Camichel in Tschierv (Gasthaus la Volpa) gab es keine Probleme als wir erst um ca. 20 Uhr eintrudelten.
> 
> ...


Diese Route soll ziemlich hohe Passüberfahrten haben und ist für diesen Zeitpunkt wohl noch nicht geeignet.


----------



## linding (27. Februar 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mehr als 2 Leute seid und während der Ferien fahrt, würde ich eine Reservierung empfehlen.


habe mir gerade deine Videos angesehen -Respekt kann ich dazu nur sagen-fährst Du dann jedesmal zurück zum filmen.()


----------



## peter-dd (7. März 2015)

So alle miteinander, 

ich meld mich mal wieder.

Nach dem letzten Treffen wurde nun diese -> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmvyqewosbyptxyg Route festgemacht. 
Die ersten Unterkünfte sowie die An - und Abreise werden auch gerade gebucht. 
Da fängt es auch schon langsam an zu krabbeln in den Waden 

Da wir einer Unterkunft in der Schweiz leider nicht entgehen können, wollte ich mich mal bei euch erkundigen, ob jemand nen heißen Tipp
für eine Unterkunft nahe - Zuort/Vna/Ramosch/SurEn hat. Denn leider finde ich hier nur Ferienwohnungen oder Hotels (beides sehr teuer (ab 75 € pro Nacht/Person.
Vielen dank


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist die Schweiz  schon immer eine teure Destination! 
Wie sehen eure Etappen  aus?  Dann kann man euch  mehr Infos  geben.


----------



## peter-dd (7. März 2015)

unser Planung sieht wie folgt aus

1.Tag		67km		2500hm		6:45h																									 
Oberstdorf	→	Lech	→	St.Anton	→	Silbertal	→	Heilbronner Hütte						  
2.Tag		59km		1500hm		6h									   
Heilbronner Hütte	→	Galtür	→	Ischgl	→	Heidelberger Hütte	→	Zuort	→	Vna	→	Sur En											   3.Tag		46km		1320hm		4,45h												 
Uina Datain	→	Schlining	→	Schleis	→	Laatsch	→	Brad	→	Laas																
4.Tag		51km		1900hm		5,15h															   
Laas	→	Gölfan	→	Mortar Tarsch	→	Latschinig	→	Naturs	→	Naturser Alm	→	Oberhof (Gasthaus Gampl)					 5.Tag		66,2km		1900hm		6,38km												   
Oberhof	→	St.Pankratz	→	St.Walburg	→	St.Nikolaus	→	St.Gertraud	→	Rabbijoch	→	Rabbi	→	St.Bernardo	→	Malé															   
6.Tag		41,5km		2400hm		4h															
Malé	→	Passo delle Fraine	→	Tueno	→	Lago di Tovel	
7.Tag		60km		1900hm		6h													
Lago di Tovel	→	Malga Flavona	→	Passo Groste	→	Madonna de Campiglio	→	St.Antonio	→	Pinzolo	→	Spiazo	→	Zucelo	→	Passo Duron																	  
8.Tag		27km		319hm		2,45h																			  
Passo Duron	→	Carvalo	→	Passo Bellino	→	Campino	→	Riva del Garda


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> unser Planung sieht wie folgt aus
> 
> 1.Tag		67km		2500hm		6:45h		  Oberstdorf	→	Lech	→	St.Anton	→	Silbertal	→	Heilbronner Hütte


Wollt Ihr einen Marathon  machen?  6.45 h von OD  zur Heilbronner Hütte ist eine starke  Ansage!
Habt ihr Pannen, Pausen, Schiebe- und Tragestecken in diese Zeit  eingeplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (7. März 2015)

Naja, die Fahrzeiten bilden sind laut Programm aus einer durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit von 10 km/h.
Wenn man von 7 Stunden ausgeht plus 3 Stunden Pause (oder andere Zwischenfälle) macht 10 Stunden und so motiviert wie wir sind haben wir uns vorgenommen 08:00 Uhr zu starten. Somit sollten wir gegen 18:00 auf der Hütte sein.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2015)

Ja es man sieht dass eure Motivation sehr groß ist, überdenkt  nochmals eure teilweise Hammer-Etappen und die von euch geplanten Fahrtzeiten. Die von dir erwähnte  Zeit wirft auch nur ein Programm aus, das eure Leistungen nicht kennt.

z.B. der Aufstieg zum Schrofenpass (ca. 1.5 Std. mit fotografieren Landschaft bewundern usw.) kann nur schiebend und  tragend gemacht werden, auch bei der Abfahrt  vom Schrofenpass muss teilweise geschoben  werden. Bergauf  mit 10km/h und einen Rucksack mit ca. 6-8 kg oder mehr am Rücken kann ich nicht glauben. Von der  Schönverwall Hütte bis zur Albonabach Brücke ist relativ schlecht fahrbar und auch schieben, von der Brücke hinauf bis kurz vor die Scheidseen nur schieben und tragen! 10km/h und sollte  noch schlechtes Wetter sein, sind diese Zeiten völlig unrealistisch.

Vom Fimber-Pass nach Vna mit 10km/h geht auch nicht.

Von der Uina Dadaint durch die Uinaschlucht plant mehr als 1.5 Stunden ein, hier nur tragen stossen/schieben und tragen angesagt und ihr werdet so viele  Fotos  machen. Vom Ausgang der Schlucht über den Schlinigpass bis zur  Sesvenna Hütte ist auch nicht alles fahrbar. Hier ist auch eine knappe Stunde einzuplanen.

Und nicht an  jedem  Tag  ist der Körper  in der gleichen  Verfassung,  viele haben am dritten Tag einen Leistungseinbruch. Auch ist die Höhe  ein kleiner  Leistungsbremser.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. März 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Da wir einer Unterkunft in der Schweiz leider nicht entgehen können, wollte ich mich mal bei euch erkundigen, ob jemand nen heißen Tipp
> für eine Unterkunft nahe - Zuort/Vna/Ramosch/SurEn hat. Denn leider finde ich hier nur Ferienwohnungen oder Hotels (beides sehr teuer (ab 75 € pro Nacht/Person.
> Vielen dank



Hi Peter, ich habe letztes Jahr für unsere "epische Tour in pink" die Unterkünfte in der Schweiz (Engadin) rauf und runter gecheckt, grade weil es günstig sein sollte. 75 CHF (= heute 75 EUR) war immer das günstigste was ich gefunden habe. Hütte, Pension, Hotel - die Schweiz scheint im unteren Segment einen "Einheitspreis" zu haben. Und da waren zum Teil echt Kaschemmen dabei... so direkt am Bahngleis der Rhätischen... Also mit derzeit 75 EUR seid ihr in der Schweiz ganz gut bedient.

Eure Tour ist irgendwie witzig, ich bin wirklich sehr auf Euren Bericht danach gespannt - ihr schreibt ja hoffentlich einen Bericht, oder??

Gruß von der - grade lahmgelegten - Lahmschnecke


----------



## Hofbiker (7. März 2015)

@Lahmschnecke warum lahmgelegt? Grippe?


----------



## Grossvater (8. März 2015)

Schweiz lässt sich doch ganz einfach vermeiden.

Spielt doch mal folgendes durch:
1. Tag: nur bis Stanton (oder konstanzer huette)
2. Tag: nur bis Heidelberger
3. Tag: Fimber und Uina komplett, braucht ihr in Sur En kein Zimmer.


----------



## cschaeff (8. März 2015)

@peter-dd 
Schöne Tour!
Am letzten Tag würde ich den Lago di Valagola und den Bärenpass mitnehemen. Kostet euch vielleicht 2 Stunden mehr, ist aber wirklich schön da oben. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...


----------



## Hofbiker (8. März 2015)

@peter-dd
Einige Tipps zur Streckenoptimierung.
Von Galtür kommend nicht in den Ort Ischgl fahren, sondern bei der Schweizermais Galerie rechts zum Sägewerk abbiegen und die neue Strasse ins Fimbertal hinauf nehmen.
Diese Strasse ist noch nicht in allen Karten eingezeichnet, da diese im 2013 Jahr eröffnet wurde und auch nicht so steil wie der Weg vom Ortszentrum zur  Mittelstation.
Kurz nach VNA geht ein Trail paralell der Strasse nach Ramoch hinunter.


----------



## peter-dd (8. März 2015)

Hey, meint ihr durch diese Änderungen sind die Einzelnen Stationen möglicher ?
Ach und nur nochmal zu Info - wir haben einen Tag, den wir für den Fall von schlechtem Wetter oder andere Umstände uns zurückhalten (zur Not wenn wir etwas nicht schaffen. Denn Eigentlich wollten wir die Tour ja in 7 - max. 8 Tagen fahren

1 Oberstdorf  St. Anton 49km 1600hm 5 h
2 St. Anton Heidelberger Hütte 56km 2000hm 5,5h
3 Heidelberger Hütte Schleis 47km 1700hm 5h
4 Schleis Naturns 51km 600hm 5h
5 Naturns St. Walburg 40km 1725hm 4h   oder jeweils bis  und von    St. Gerdraut Haslegruber hütte 55km  2250hm 5,5h 
6 St. Walburg Malé 47km 1600hm 4,5h													Tuenno 54km 2200hm 5,5h 
7 Malé Lago di Tovel 42km 2400hm 4h													Caderzone 48km 2000hm 4,75h 
8 Lago di Tovel Passo Duron 60km 1900hm 6h				 					   Riva 51km 870hm 5h 
   Passo Duron Riva 27km 320hm 2,45h


----------



## sub-xero (9. März 2015)

Kleiner Hinweis: Bei der Etappe über den Lago di Tovel müsst ihr beachten, dass im Brenta-Nationalpark das Mountainbiken verboten ist. Also entweder schieben, oder sich nicht von einem Park Ranger erwischen lassen. Davon Abgesehen halte ich das Stück von Lago di Tovel bis zum Wegabzweig zum Passo del Groste für nicht optimal. Ab der Malga Pozzol muss man fast ausschließlich schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2015)

Von St. Anton kann man bis zur Bodenalpe fahren, dann ist die nächste Etappe mit Fimberpass und Uina Schlucht auch etwas entspannter.
Wenn man vor 16:00 Uhr an der Seilbahn in Ischgl ist, kann man mit der Seilbahn zur Idalp fahren und auf Trails zur Bodenaple. das macht mehr Spaß als auf Asphalt hoch zu treten.
Den Trail von Vna nach Ramosch, den Tobias Empfiehlt, bin ich 2011 gefahren. Die Marta mit 203er Scheibe konnte man deutlich riechen.
Und in Groisch gibts leckeren Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## Grossvater (9. März 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, meint ihr durch diese Änderungen sind die Einzelnen Stationen möglicher ?


Auf jeden Fall. Die Anfangsetappen sind jetzt auch deutlich homogener.
Insgesamt guter Plan - Anfangs klare Linie und für die 2. Hälfte schon mal im Vorfeld Alternativen ausgesucht. Dazu nen Puffertag. So sollte das aussehn  


@Speedskater  jetzt verwirr sie nicht - sie wollen ja bis zur Heidelberger - die kommt ja *nach* der Bodenalpe   



Speedskater schrieb:


> Von St. Anton kann man bis zur Bodenalpe fahren, dann ist die nächste Etappe mit Fimberpass und Uina Schlucht auch etwas entspannter.


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Die Anfangsetappen sind jetzt auch deutlich homogener.
> Insgesamt guter Plan - Anfangs klare Linie und für die 2. Hälfte schon mal im Vorfeld Alternativen ausgesucht. Dazu nen Puffertag. So sollte das aussehn
> 
> @Speedskater  jetzt verwirr sie nicht - sie wollen ja bis zur Heidelberger - die kommt ja *nach* der Bodenalpe



Ja Grossvater ich teile deine Meinung bzgl. der Streckenänderung! 

Wobei ich der *Bodenalpe * gegenüber der Heidelberger Hütte den Vorzug gebe. Kein Massenlager  und Preislich ist auch nicht viel um.
Vorteile Wäscheservice und Doppelzimmer, daher kann man wesentlich besser schlafen, es schnarcht max. nur einer.


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2015)

Väterchen, sorry, da hab ich wohl die Heilbronner Hütte und die Heidelberger Hütte verwechselt.


----------



## Denzinger (9. März 2015)

Stimmt, die Tour ist jetzt homogener. 
Die Strecke vom Lago di Tovel und weiter kenne ich ich, weis aber das die für Mountainbiker gesperrt ist, obwohl sie in der Kompasskarte als Bikeroute drin ist, zudem empfand ich die Abfahrt vom Rif. Graffer nach Madonna auch nicht so berauschend. Die Strecke über Dimaro nach Madonna finde ich sehr schön und dann über den Bärenpass ist ne gute Alternative aus meiner Sicht, wie oben von cschaeff schon angemerkt.
Was die Übernachtung Bodenalpe betrifft kann ich mich Hofbiker nur anschließen.
Ich frage mich auch wo Ihr auf dem Passo Duron übernachten wollt, ich könnte mich nicht erinnern da was gesehen zu haben.
Gruß


----------



## cschaeff (9. März 2015)

Ich stimme @Denzinger ausdrücklich zu. Passo Groste bedeutet viel schieben/tragen und unter Umständen Stress mit dem Ranger. Da ist die schöne Auffahrt von Dimaro nach Madonna di Campiglio und anschließend der Bärenpass meiner Meinung nach gefälliger (gerade am Ende der Tour). Ihr dürft nicht vergessen: Ihr habt da bereit 5-6 Tage in den Knochen, da freut man sich auch mal, wenn man bergan kurbeln kann und sein Rad nicht über Felsstufen wuchten muss. Vom Panorama/Erlebniswert ist die Strecke Dimaro/Madonna/Bärenpass keine zweite Wahl (ist nicht umsonst so beliebt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (9. März 2015)

Bodenalpe ist auch ein guter Vorschlag.  Mhh wir haben grds.  die Heidelberger oder Heilbronner Hütte ausgesucht, weil wir mind.  auch einmal auf nem Berg gaaaaanz oben übernachten wollten.  Aber wenn das dann so ein Massenlager ist....


----------



## cschaeff (9. März 2015)

Lago di Valagola - als kleine Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2015)

Oder bei entsprechender Witterung schnell  ein Bad zur Abkühlung nehmen,  bevor  es auf den Bärenpass hinauf geht. Im Hintergrund  das Brentagebierge.


----------



## Denzinger (9. März 2015)

@peter-dd
ich denke Hüttenübernachtung wegen  dem?
Zufällig ist das Bild Morgens um 6.30 am Rif. Graffer entstanden  könnte eingeplant werden.
Aber ganz ehrlich ich glaube nicht das Ihr es an einem Tag von Oberstdorf bis zur Heilbronner Hütte schafft und die Heidelberger Hütte finde ich von der Lage jetzt auch nicht so besonders. Ihr könntet Euch noch überlegen auf der Sesvenna Hütte gleich nach der Uina und schon in Südtirol zu übernachten


----------



## peter-dd (9. März 2015)

sehr sehr geil...  Ja die hatte ich gestern auch auf dem Plan...  naja da schau ich mir das dann nochmal an... Mensch da bekommt man gleich wieder einen richtigen Schub Vorfreude


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. März 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> @Lahmschnecke warum lahmgelegt? Grippe?


 
Nee. Quasi alte Verletzung. Therapeutin hat Sportverbot verhängt (zumindest für alles was den Namen "Sport" verdient), bearbeitet mich mit manueller Therapie (tut sauweh!) .

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/reply?quote=9652070

Aufstieg die letzten 100 hm gen Bärenpass - war für uns mit AX-Rucksack jetzt net wirklich fahrbar ... Würde ich aber wieder machen, tolle Blicke bei der Auffahrt

sorry, muß noch das Einfügen üben - wird später berichtigt.  Wollte auch den alten Bericht nicht hochschieben, hab irgendwas falsch gemacht. Vielleicht kann ein Mod das wieder richten???


----------



## Denzinger (9. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/#post-9651915
 geht ja doch


----------



## peter-dd (9. März 2015)

Guten Abend, 

ich hab heute nochmal etwas geschaut und eine Alternative gebastelt. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dulmjgqdmrgmvkkh
was haltet ihr davon? 

Irgendwie ist die ganze Tour jetzt 50 km kürzer aber die Hm haben sich nicht wesentlich geändert ... 
hab ich das jetzt übertrieben, mit dem abkürzen bzw. umfahren ? Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn über den Tovel zu fahren, besonders wenn man da gar nicht offiziell fahren darf.


----------



## Hofbiker (10. März 2015)

Beim schellen Überfliegen kannst du die letzten Abschnitte noch um einiges verbessern:
In Madonna kannst du vom Ortszentrum über die Via Vallesinella in Richtung Lago Val d'Algola und Bärenpass fahren.
In Ballino links hinauf und oberhalb des Sees in Richtung Castello und hinunter  nach Riva.
Mit dem kleinen Display am Smartphone sehe ich nicht alles so gut.


----------



## Denzinger (10. März 2015)

Da muß ich Tobias recht geben, schau mal diese Strecke bis Stenico an, die ist mit Hilfe von Marvin "Trail optimiert" http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xlnptjftqawiysar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. März 2015)

2011 bin ich von Ponte Arche durch das Val Lomasone und dann den 409 runter nach Riva gefahren. Das ist nicht so viel Asphaltgeschraddel und man kann zum Abschluss noch mal einen schönen Trail mitnehmen.


----------



## Denzinger (10. März 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 2011 bin ich von Ponte Arche durch das Val Lomasone und dann den 409 runter nach Riva gefahren. Das ist nicht so viel Asphaltgeschraddel und man kann zum Abschluss noch mal einen schönen Trail mitnehmen.


Sehr guter Vorschlag  und vor der Abfahrt noch zum Rif. San Pietro die Aussicht genießen und ein erstes


----------



## peter-dd (10. März 2015)

Danke Danke Danke...  Heute setzen wir uns nochmal zusammen, weil es nun doch zu größeren Änderungen kommt, die auch Buchungen und Co.  betreffen. Falls euch also noch ein paar Steckeninfos bzw.  Hinweis auf bzw. einfallen, dann her damit.  Ich bin euch wirklich sehr dankbar, dass ihr mit so vielen hilfreichen Tipps uns zur Seite steht.


----------



## cschaeff (10. März 2015)

@peter-dd
Vom Bärenpass runter Richtung Irone ist ein Hacker drin. Da hast Du wahrscheinlich den Grenzverlauf einer Kommune oder Provinz erwischt (dein Track geht da auf dem Kamm lang). Ihr müsst am Rio d'Agnone runter ins Sarca-Tal.


----------



## peter-dd (10. März 2015)

Ja,  das kann sein 

 So wie ich das verstanden habe,  seid ihr ja alle für eine Route über Dimaro nach Madonna. Und die Strecke die @Denzinger und @Speedskater meinen, geht die Route von ponte arche dann (wenn man auf die Karte schaut)  links oder rechts an Fiave vorbei?  Und folgt man da der Straße oder geht da auch eine Bikeroute nach Riva? 

Ich hoffe, ich kann euch heute Abend oder morgen Früh eine machbare und erlebnisgarantierte Route  präsentieren. Bei der jeder von euch uns den Daumen gibt .


----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Kurze Anmerkung zum Val di Lomasone: die Auffahrt ist nicht komplett fahrbar, man muß im oberen Talabschnitt etwa 15-25 Min (je nach Kraft in den Wadeln) schieben. Das wär per se ja nicht so schlimm, aber meistens hat es dort unglaublich viele Mücken und v.a. echt biestige Bremsen, die einen bei entsprechend langsamen Vorwärtskommen durchaus auch anfallen.
Deswegen eine Alternative (ein paar Hm mehr zu investieren), die diesem Umstand Rechnung trägt und in Gänze fahrbar ist: Ab Fiave nach Dasindo runter und dann den sog. Sentiero Frassati zur Malga Vigo hoch und nach San Giovanni. Rüber nach Treni und du mündest knapp unterhalb des Rif. San Pietro wieder in die "Originalstrecke" und hast die kleinen Trails nach Ville del Monte (Abstecher zum Tennosee zum Abkühlen lohnenswert!) noch vor dir....


----------



## cschaeff (10. März 2015)




----------



## Hofbiker (10. März 2015)

Scheiss  Biester


----------



## Grossvater (10. März 2015)

dede schrieb:


> aber meistens hat es dort unglaublich viele Mücken und v.a. echt biestige Bremsen, die einen bei entsprechend langsamen Vorwärtskommen durchaus auch anfallen.


 hahahaaaaa - wie coooool...  wir erzählen uns heut noch immer wieder,  dass wir vor Jahren mal auf der letzten Etappe am letzten Anstieg irgendwo kurz vor Riva in so nem Tal hinter Ponte von den Mücken buchstäblich aufgefressen wurden. Ich hatte mir dort "auf der Flucht" fast noch das Schaltwerk abgerissen. 
Aber immer wenn diese Geschichte in die Bierrunde geschmissen wird, kriegen wirs nicht mehr zusammen, wo genau denn das eigentlich war.
Zugegeben eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis, v.a. wenn man diesen akribischen PlanungsFred mal hernimmt.
Aber unsere Planung lief damals ungefähr so: Wir fahren die Albrecht Route (fertig)  und unser damals frisch mit Garmin ausgestatteter RoadCaptain hatte sich irgendwoher passende Tracks besorgt. natürlich nicht die "originalen"  und wie auch immer, irgendwie sind wir halt dort langgekommen...

So - dann weiß ich das jetzt auch --> Val di Lomasone.  Danke @dede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> hahahaaaaa - wie coooool...  wir erzählen uns heut noch immer wieder,  dass wir vor Jahren mal auf der letzten Etappe am letzten Anstieg irgendwo kurz vor Riva in so nem Tal hinter Ponte von den Mücken buchstäblich aufgefressen wurden. Ich hatte mir dort "auf der Flucht" fast noch das Schaltwerk abgerissen.
> Aber immer wenn diese Geschichte in die Bierrunde geschmissen wird, kriegen wirs nicht mehr zusammen, wo genau denn das eigentlich war.
> Zugegeben eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis, v.a. wenn man diesen akribischen PlanungsFred mal hernimmt.
> Aber unsere Planung lief damals ungefähr so: Wir fahren die Albrecht Route (fertig)  und unser damals frisch mit Garmin ausgestatteter RoadCaptain hatte sich irgendwoher passende Tracks besorgt. natürlich nicht die "originalen"  und wie auch immer, irgendwie sind wir halt dort langgekommen...
> ...


 
Ja, dort wird man unverhofft zum Gejagten und kommt dadurch den Berg viel schneller rauf


----------



## Speedskater (10. März 2015)

Väterchen, ihr habt doch wohl nicht meine Aufzeichnungen von 2011 verwendet?

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir mit Mücken Probleme hatten.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. März 2015)

Antibrumm forte...
Danke, dede, für den Tipp, das Val die Lomasone stand bei uns auch noch auf der Liste - ich hab´s auch gar nicht mit Mücken. Sch... Biester.


----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367953


 
Da sind nur die sandflies in Neuseeland noch üblere Gesellen....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. März 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Neuseeland


 
Warst Du da etwa auch schon??


----------



## Grossvater (10. März 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Väterchen, ihr habt doch wohl nicht meine Aufzeichnungen von 2011 verwendet?



nee - war schon 2009    vielleicht wäre Dein 409er aber genau DER schöne AbschlussTrail gewesen, von dem an dem Tag immer die Rede war.  Ich denke, ich brauche jetzt nicht dazusagen, dass wir ihn natürlich trotz (oder gerade wegen ) GPS Unterstützung glatt "verpasst" hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Warst Du da etwa auch schon??


 
Bin gerade von meinem 10. Mal Neuseeland zurück - und es war wieder ein einziger TRAUM  Schau dir einfach meine Fotos an, da hab ich ein paar geparkt (wobei die besseren gar nicht drauf sind, die sind in diversen Kalendern etc. verarbeitet und dadurch darf ich sie nicht anderweitig veröffentlichen)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. März 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Bin gerade von meinem 10. Mal Neuseeland zurück


 
...irgendwas mache ich falsch.........


----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...irgendwas mache ich falsch.........


 
Wieso? Buchen, Hinfliegen und einfach genießen.... ganz einfach


----------



## Crissi (10. März 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Wieso? Buchen, Hinfliegen und einfach genießen.... ganz einfach



Genau! Noch gibts relativ günstige Flüge und zum Teil noch 15% Frühbucherreabat auf den Camper  ! 

@dede , mich würd ja mal die NZ Reiseroute eines so erfahrenen NZ Urlaubers erinnern, gerne auch per PN .


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2015)

Haselgruberhütte


----------



## peter-dd (10. März 2015)

Guten Abend,
wie versprochen melde ich mich nochmal und gebe euch die aktuellen Ergebnisse.
Die Route ist nun diese (hoffe wir haben keinen wichtigen Tipp vergessen zu übernehmen  )
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dulmjgqdmrgmvkkh

Die Planung der Übernachtungen seht ihr auf dem Bild.	   

Die Zeiten gelten wieder nur als Richtwert bei ner Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in Höhe von 10 km/h.
Bei den Alternativen schauen wir uns noch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis an und lassen dann den gewünschten Luxus entscheiden


----------



## dede (11. März 2015)

Crissi schrieb:


> Genau! Noch gibts relativ günstige Flüge und zum Teil noch 15% Frühbucherreabat auf den Camper  !
> 
> @dede , mich würd ja mal die NZ Reiseroute eines so erfahrenen NZ Urlaubers erinnern, gerne auch per PN .


 
Bist konkret am Planen oder eher erstmal in der Brainstorming-Phase? Läßt sich so pauschal nicht sagen, weil das (wie so oft) von mehreren Faktoren abhängt, die in eine (Vor)Auswahl reinspielen => Was wollt ihr generell machen (Schwerpunkte)? Mit welchem Gefährt seid ihr unterwegs? Art der Übernachtungen? Süd- oder Nordinsel bzw. beides? Zeit- und Finanzbudget? Wann genau? Etc., etc. - schick dir ne PN weil das den thread hier doch abgleiten läßt...


----------



## peter-dd (12. März 2015)

Hey, da einige von euch die Haselgruber Hütte am Rabbi vorgeschlagen haben, aber ich leider bisher im Internet nur eine Telefonnummer finden konnte, an deren Anschluss bisher keiner heran gegangen ist, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen ob jemand noch ne E-Mail-Adresse von denen hat - Zwecks Buchungsanfrage. Habt ihr außerdem noch Übernachtungsvorschläge in Prad ? Da wir 8 Personen sind, scheint das nämlcih schon wieder etwas schwierig zu werden :/


----------



## Hofbiker (12. März 2015)

Ruf bei der Touristikinfo an, die können dir sicher einiges anbieten. Ich hatte vor Jahren in Burgeis eine Unterkunft gefunden.
Pension Christophurs Prad und Burgeis sind ca. 1o km auseinander.


----------



## dede (12. März 2015)

Welche Nr. hast denn? W'scheinlich die Hüttennummer selbst, oder?!? Da wird dir mitten im Winter natürlich keiner drangehen, versuch's mal im Tal, müßte die hier sein: +39-0463-985162


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (12. März 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, da einige von euch die Haselgruber Hütte am Rabbi vorgeschlagen haben, aber ich leider bisher im Internet nur eine Telefonnummer finden konnte, an deren Anschluss bisher keiner heran gegangen ist, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen ob jemand noch ne E-Mail-Adresse von denen hat - Zwecks Buchungsanfrage. Habt ihr außerdem noch Übernachtungsvorschläge in Prad ? Da wir 8 Personen sind, scheint das nämlcih schon wieder etwas schwierig zu werden :/



Ich kann den Gasthof/ Pizzeria Stern in Prad empfehlen.


----------



## peter-dd (14. März 2015)

@ Crissi vielen Dank für den Tipp.  Die haben noch Platz für uns


----------



## Crissi (15. März 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> @ Crissi vielen Dank für den Tipp.  Die haben noch Platz für uns


Yepp, Zimmer und Pizza sind Klasse. Die Pizzeria war jeden abend rammelvoll, das allein ist ja schon für den Stern!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2015)

Stimmt, Pizzeria und Zimmer sind top, nur das Frühstück ist bißl mager.


----------



## peter-dd (16. März 2015)

Naja,  haben Montags nen Ruhetag. Deshalb haben wir HP (hoffe da gibt's trotzdem Pizza )


----------



## Crissi (17. März 2015)

Ich fands frühstück gut. Buffett halt, Körnerbrötchen, Müsli frisches Obst (riesige Süsskirschen, Äpfel natürlich) usw. 
Da hab ich schon wesentlich schlechter gefrühstückt (Rif. Bozzi) (ok, das kann man mit nix vergleichen .


----------



## Hofbiker (17. März 2015)

Gasthöfe oder Pensionen mit Rifugio Bozzi zu vergleichen ist unrealistisch.


----------



## Crissi (17. März 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Gasthöfe oder Pensionen mit Rifugio Bozzi zu vergleichen ist unrealistisch.



..... Hab ich doch geschrieben. Ausserdem wars auch mehr ein Joke!


----------

